# FireFox 3 - Mega Video Connection Problem.



## blackbox2342 (Feb 16, 2008)

I've done some googling and found that Firefox 3 appears to be making popular video sharing site Megavideo unusable.
On every video the message appears "connection problem"

I can confirm FF3 is the problem after I downgraded and it solved the problem, however, I don't want to have to downgrade, I'm wondering if anyone knows why FF3 is causing this problem and if I could solve it without downgrading.

My guess is I will have to wait for the next update.

I'm just at a loss at how one Internet browser can break a website especially since all other media streaming sites work perfectly!

Thanks for your help in advance.

Specs: Vista Home Premium
FireFox 3.0.6
Flash Player 10

If you need further information let me know!

Don't say clear cache/cookies as I have already done this. 

Once again, thank you in advance.


----------



## blackbox2342 (Feb 16, 2008)

Can anyone help or is anyone having a similar problem?


----------



## blackbox2342 (Feb 16, 2008)

Bump


----------



## blackbox2342 (Feb 16, 2008)

So no one can help =[

I guess I'll have try another forum


----------



## blackbox2342 (Feb 16, 2008)

going to give it one last bump - since FF hasn't updated in a while I don't know if any future FF updates will fix the problem?


----------

